# display problems



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

i am having a great deal of difficulty adjusting 640x480 to any larger size. it is frusterating being in this giant retarded looking mode. its not vga, though, as i can see true 32 bit colour. any solutions or bulbs going off? thanks in anticipation .


----------



## beepers (May 14, 2003)

hi there, 
How do you ran in to this problem?. 

and also pls post back some more specs.


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

to be honest i don't know how it happened. all of a sudden i lost my sound and some drivers. i had spyware which infected my computer, but i have cleaned a lot of that up


----------



## beepers (May 14, 2003)

how many colors do you have,? when you right click on the desktop , 
then on 
>properties(from the popup menu)
>settings.
did you try installing sound drivers?


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

yes i already stated that. 32 bit true color.
also yes i tried installing the sound drivers.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Decrease the color palette from 32-bit true color(which you don't need and which puts a strain on your display adapter) to 16-bit high color, apply the change, then reboot. After restart, see if you can increase the resolution to 800 X 600.

Download and install any updated video drivers for your display adapter. You might also consider downloading and installing the Microsoft DirectX 9.0a drivers.

Frank's Windows 95/98 Tips


----------



## kgjames2nd (Jun 9, 2003)

For the sound problems and display problem you need to go int My computer and right click on a balank are and select properties click on the hardware tab and choose the device manger select the option to scan for harware changes if anything is yellow the unistall and scan again and reinstall the drivers and device this will solve your problem


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You may also need to boot into safe mode and remove all monitors listed in device manager. You can change the monitor driver to Super VGA 1024x768 under advanced in display settings. If not uninstalling and reiunstalling the display driver may do trick.


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

in reply to all. i have done all these things.
i can adjust the size in safe mode, but then it reverts back to 640x480. 
the vmm32.vxd shows unavailable device under driver file details. under 'system'
most importanrly is gettin g the image size back to normal. thanks
again for all the help.


----------



## beepers (May 14, 2003)

please have a look at this.
http://www.umax.co.uk/support/technotes/f108B.htm

Pls post system information like , operating system etc. etc.
It will be much easier to narrow your problem.


----------



## Cowboy622 (Oct 4, 2001)

One other thing to try is the adapter refresh rate may be set wrong. It may be on "unknown" and need to be changed to "adapter default"; or it might be on "adapter default' and need to be changed to ""Optimal"; or you might need to change it to 60Hz, 70Hz, 75Hz, 80Hz 100Hz depending on your video card and monitor. Sometimes it gets changes for some reason and you need to change it back. Just one more thing to check on.


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

i have windows me. pentium 3. 
i have yet to still find a solution to either the sound nor the display.
i do appreciate the support so far.


----------



## kgjames2nd (Jun 9, 2003)

Have you tried to reinstall all your audio and visual drivers


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

yes. again i have already tried to reinstall both sound and video drivers. aarrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! i would much rather approach the display issue only. once i can operate in a larger workspace i will post the audio issue in a separate forum. please, anyone, help...........


----------



## beepers (May 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bagaleman:_
> *Once i can operate in a larger workspace i will post the audio issue in a separate forum. please, anyone, help........... *


what do you mean by larger workspace?
Is your desktop/workspace look like this?


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

oh sorry. that does seem strange. i meant, working in anything but 640x 480.

when i try to change the adapter refresh rate it says 'not enough memory to run the file desk16.dll.

also upon booting i recieve the lovely message: 'Run.dll has caused an error in mmsystem.dll.
and/or
an error in kernel32.dll

what can i do..........if anything???


----------



## beepers (May 14, 2003)

1.
pls do an on-line virus scan from trendmicro
If it finds anything let it fix them.

2.
and there is more to do, 
but I advise you to wait, till someone help you/or confirm the following method.

3. (system restore of windows ME)
try the following method described in this article under * How to Start and Use System Restore*

pls post back with the results.


----------



## Cowboy622 (Oct 4, 2001)

Sometimes there are chipset drivers that have to be downloaded for your motherboard. If yours were corrupted when you "cleaned out your virus problem" you may have to reinstall them. Do you have the disk that came with your mother board? Do you know what kind of motherboard you have?


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

TROJ EZULA.A 
TROJ EZULA.A
TROJ EZULA.A
TROJ DSS.A
These are the viruses that popped up from trend micro. they couldn't be cleaned or deleted, because they are currently in use. great. viruses at work. beepers you are certaintly, or consistently helping, thanks a lot. any more suggestions?


----------



## beepers (May 14, 2003)

about the viruses,
as you are using windows ME, please read the follwing article of how to delete those viruses.
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/nav.nsf/docid/2000092513515106

after you have disabled system restore restart your machine
and get another virus scan from www.trend.com

pls post back with the results.


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

ok. the viruses are deleted, but i still get the error messages at startup: 'run.dll has caused an error in mmsystem.dll and in kernall32.dll.


----------



## beepers (May 14, 2003)

glad to hear.
try a system restore as mentioned in the previous reply (reply #17). (look at the upper right end of the reply window)

You must consider getting a Firewall and a good Virus guard.


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

Whenever i try restoring the system, it says there are no restore points. i have created two different ones (within the past year), and now they are gone. The only thing now to do, is to use the original disk it came with, right?
how much trouble am i in, if i don't have that?
Thanks again.


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

Also, i do have a firewall and mcaffee norton antivirus.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

To get the virus and start errors straightened out first, could you provide a copy/paste of BOTH the ScanLog and Startuplist using Hijackthis....

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/

Also run *msinfo32* and click on the Display and Sound tabs, note the Device name and Driver versions for both the Display and Sound adapters.

If you happen to know your motherboard model number or Computer model number, provide that too.

A good utility for providing comprehensive system information, which might be helpful is Aida32:

http://www.aida32.hu/aida-download.php?bit=32

It's a freebee, might as well get the "enterprise version". I'll ask for more info from it if necessary.

And have a look at this MS article as a possible source of the rundll/mmsystem error:

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=138835


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

Here is a list of the information from both the sound and video drivers.

Name	SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio
Manufacturer	Analog Devices, Inc.
Status	OK
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3058&SUBSYS_003D0E11&REV_20\BUS_00&DEV_14&FUNC_05
IRQ Channel	IRQ 10
I/O Port	0x1400-0x14FF
I/O Port	0x1890-0x1893
I/O Port	0x1894-0x1897
Driver	c:\windows\system\vmm32.vxd (, 1,019.88 KB (1,044,352 bytes), Not Available)
Driver	c:\windows\system\mmdevldr.vxd (4.90.3000, 17.62 KB (18,043 bytes), Not Available)

Name	NVIDIA Vanta/Vanta LT
PNP Device ID	PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_002C&SUBSYS_001C10DE&REV_15\000800
Adapter Type	Not Available
Adapter Description	NVIDIA
Adapter RAM	Not Available
Installed Drivers	Not Available
Driver Version	nvdisp.drv
INF File	4.0 (C:\WINDOWS\INF\INTERNET\NVIDIA~1.INF section)
Color Planes	NVVANTA
Color Table Entries	1
Resolution	4294967296 x 800 x 600 hertz
Bits/Pixel	0
Memory Address	0xA0000-0xAFFFF
Memory Address	0xB0000-0xBFFFF
I/O Port	0x03B0-0x03BB
I/O Port	0x03C0-0x03DF
IRQ Channel	IRQ 3
Memory Address	0x1C000000-0x1D0FFFFF
Memory Address	0x1A000000-0x1BFFFFFF
Memory Address	0xC0000-0xCFFFF
Memory Address	0x1D000000-0x1D00FFFF
Driver	c:\windows\system\vmm32.vxd (, 1,019.88 KB (1,044,352 bytes), Not Available)

I am not sure if this is all the information you need on the hijack gig, but here is a bunch of it.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.94.0
Scan saved at 22:28:35, on 15/06/2003
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page=http://hispeed.rogers.com/
F0 - system.ini: Shell=
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: MediaLoads Enhanced - {85A702BA-EA8F-4B83-AA07-07A5186ACD7E} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MEDIALOADS ENHANCED\ME1.DLL
O2 - BHO: CCHelper - {0CF0B8EE-6596-11D5-A98E-0003470BB48E} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER PRO\CCHELPER.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: Pa&nicware Pop-Up Stopper Pro - {B1E741E7-1E77-40D4-9FD8-51949B9CCBD0} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\PANICWARE\POP-UP STOPPER PRO\POPUPPRO.DLL (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [McAfeeVirusScanService] C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\Avsynmgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\WebshotsTray.exe
O4 - Startup: McAfee VirusScan Central.lnk = C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\vsmain.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: LimeShop Preferences - file://c:\Program Files\topMoxie\TEMP\limeshop_script.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV &Translate (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Find Pages Linking to this URL (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Find Other Pages on this &Host (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: AV Live (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Net2Phone (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Net2Phone (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: AOL Instant Messenger (TM) (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .swf: C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\PLUGINS\NPSWF32.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://hispeed.rogers.com
O16 - DPF: {F5C90925-ABBF-4475-88F5-8622B452BA9E} (Compaq System Data Class) - http://www29.compaq.com/falco/SysQuery.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003050501/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {F281A59C-7B65-11D3-8617-0010830243BD} (AcPreview Control) - file://C:\Program Files\AutoCAD 2002\AcPreview.ocx
O16 - DPF: {78AF2F24-A9C3-11D3-BF8C-0060B0FCC122} (AcDcToday Control) - file://C:\Program Files\AutoCAD 2002\AcDcToday.ocx
O16 - DPF: {AE563720-B4F5-11D4-A415-00108302FDFD} (NOXLATE-BANR) - file://C:\Program Files\AutoCAD 2002\InstBanr.ocx
O16 - DPF: {C6637286-300D-11D4-AE0A-0010830243BD} (InstaFred) - file://C:\Program Files\AutoCAD 2002\InstFred.ocx
Logfile of HijackThis v1.94.0
Scan saved at 22:28:35, on 15/06/2003


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

Aida32 gave an incredible amount of comprehensive information, but none dealing with the actual model number of the motherboard. I guess i could find out by manually opening up and looking at the board itself, right?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You did a double post of the ScanLog, I edited that.

Give me a little while to sort this out. The biggest problem may be the sound drivers if the system will not automatically reload them. I think I can find the video drivers on the web. Unfortunately from what I've seen of Analog Devices drivers, you almost have to get them from the motherboard vendor to know you have the right stuff. If Aida32 can't identify it, I doubt you can tell from looking, but it won't hurt to try. In the next post, supply the BIOS ID string, that might lead to the MOBO vendor.

One thing the ScanLog shows is a missing shell=explorer.exe. The ScanLog can probably fix this, but the fact that its missing may signal a damaged system.ini file. I'd like to see it. In the next post upload a text copy of it. Here's how: from start, run *system.ini* and it will open in Notepad. Without changing anything, save a copy to the Desktop and rename it *system.txt* and upload it as an attachment.

=================

Here are some things to check and "fix" with the HijackThis Scanlog:

F0 - system.ini: Shell=
O2 - BHO: MediaLoads Enhanced - {85A702BA-EA8F-4B83-AA07-07A5186ACD7E} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\MEDIALOADS ENHANCED\ME1.DLL
O8 - Extra context menu item: LimeShop Preferences - file://c:\Program Files\topMoxie\TEMP\limeshop_script.htm
=======================

Before we get further into the Video driver issue, I see you have an Nvidia install. This entry, I believe, gives you "quick resolution" control from a taskbar tray icon:

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY

Look for that icon on your system tray. Open it and see if you can change the resolution from there. It might be overridding other settings. If that's the method you have been using, then try changing it from the display applet itself: right click on the Desktop and select Properties > Settings. But make sure they are both set at the same resolution.
======================

*edit* Did you happen to get this computer thrugh Tiny Computers? I'm seeing support and drivers for both the Video and Sound on their site:

http://support.tiny.com/support/

Both your Nvidia Vanta and SoundMax audio are there if we need them.


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

My display is back to normal!!! Beautiful. After restarting it this afternoon, i was able to slide the settings past 640x480!!!

Now to get the sound going.


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

Alright, here's the system.txt file. I had trouble finding the BIOS tag/string number that you requested. I looked throughout the Aida32 program, but to no avail.

Actually i can't send the text file. I followed the directions to the t, but i am getting a response of 'invalid extension' it is a notepad text doc. what is wrong?? Also i can't specify the extension under the 'save as'.
When i try to upload, the extension box only has: 'all files'.

So i guess i haven't really helped the situation out. 

Any feedback on this one??
Thanks a lot .


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The system.txt file did not upload. You must have used the preview function afterwards. Be sure to preview first and upload just before "sending".

====================

Pure luck? You mean we can't take credit 

In that last link I posted for Tiny Computers, there is a downloads section:

http://support.tiny.com/support/downloads.asp

You may have to go through the home page to get there. But under sound cards you will see Analog Devices. That's you. You might want to download to a convenient folder the driver files for

Name SoundMAX Integrated Digital Audio

I think they should be good for WinME as well.

Then go to the Device Manager and remove your Sound Adapter and reboot. Windows will probably redetect and reload the drivers with little more than a how do you do. But if it doesn't, then try the install file you downloaded.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you got an invalid extension, then you did not rename it properly. Right click on the file and select "rename". Delete the name entirely rather than trying to add an extension. Then name it system.txt


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

Alright. I'm off to give this a try. Luck...no way. You guys are wicked help!!

Thanks again.


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

A nogo on the system.txt. I saved it as a txt document, after it automatically loaded from the run command. Then i renamed it 'system.txt', and tried to reupload......no luck. Next stop: "driverville"


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You can also try just doing a copy/paste here, If it way too long I'll make my own attachment.

I don't understand why it won't upload if you are completely renaming it. Sometimes extensions can't be seen properly if in Folder Options > View, "hide extensions for common file types" is checked.


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

The link to the Tiny Computers site is partially down, i think. i see the page of downloads, and then sound cards, but they don't have another link to another page. Would there be any other site where i could find the same driver?


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

There was a 'Hide file extensions for known file types', checked, and i unchecked it. This did not solve it. There is another box checked 'Hide protected operating system files'. This one, though, looks like it shouldn't be unchecked, but i don't know.

I am going to continue to find a way to upload this file. 
If anything else, i will just type it in by hand.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Beside where it says Sound Cards, there is a + 

Click on that and if you have a recent version of IE and javascript enabled, you should see a list of devices, one of which is Analog. Select that and you should be taken to another page.

DON't type it!! 

Just click Edit > Select All > Edit >copy, then right click on the message box here and select 'paste'; it should appear.


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

I've download the sound driver; thanks, and i'm pasting the system.txt file, sorry.
[default]
WaveBlockLen=688
WaveBlocks=5
Remix=1

drv=Standard PC
keyboard.typ=Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
mouse.drv=Standard mouse
aspect=100,96,96
display.drv=NVIDIA Vanta LT (Compaq)

[386Enh]
ebios=*ebios
woafont=dosapp.fon
mouse=*vmouse, msmouse.vxd
device=*dynapage
device=*vcd
device=*vpd
device=*int13
device=*enable
keyboard=*vkd
display=*vdd,*vflatd
EMMExclude=C000-CFFF,C000-CFFF

[NonWindowsApp]
TTInitialSizes=4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 18 20 22

[power.drv]

[drivers]
wavemapper=*.drv
MSACM.imaadpcm=*.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=*.acm
VIDC.YVU9=IYVU9.DLL
VPM=ATIVM6XX.DLL
MSVideo.LVfWWDM=lvfwwdm.drv
MSVideo.VfWWDM=vfwwdm.drv

[iccvid.drv]

[mciseq.drv]

[mci]
cdaudio=mcicda.drv
sequencer=mciseq.drv
waveaudio=mciwave.drv
avivideo=mciavi.drv
videodisc=mcipionr.drv
vcr=mcivisca.drv
MPEGVideo=mciqtz.drv
MPEGVideo2=mciqtz.drv

[vcache]

[Password Lists]
default=C:\WINDOWS\default.PWL
COMPAQ=C:\WINDOWS\COMPAQ.PWL

[MSNP32]

[drivers]
wave=mmsystem.dll

[drivers]
midi=mmsystem.dll

[Password Lists]
COMPAQ=C:\WINDOWS\COMPA000.PWL

[boot]
*DisplayFallback=0
fonts.fon=vgasys.fon
fixedfon.fon=vgafix.fon
oemfonts.fon=vgaoem.fon
386Grabber=vgafull.3gr
display.drv=pnpdrvr.drv
shell=explorer.exe

[Display]

[boot.description]
aspect=100,96,96
display.drv=NVIDIA Vanta/Vanta LT

[drivers32]
msacm.lhacm=lhacm.acm
VIDC.VDOM=vdowave.drv
msacm.msaudio1=msaud32.acm
msacm.sl_anet=sl_anet.acm
MSACM.imaadpcm=imaadp32.acm
MSACM.msadpcm=msadp32.acm
MSACM.msgsm610=msgsm32.acm
MSACM.msg711=msg711.acm
MSACM.trspch=tssoft32.acm
vidc.CVID=iccvid.dll
VIDC.IV31=ir32_32.dll
VIDC.IV32=ir32_32.dll
vidc.MSVC=msvidc32.dll
VIDC.MRLE=msrle32.dll
msacm.msg723=msg723.acm
vidc.M263=msh263.drv
vidc.M261=msh261.drv
VIDC.IV50=ir50_32.dll
msacm.iac2=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IAC25_32.AX
msacm.l3acm=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\L3CODECA.ACM
VIDC.YVU9=lvcodec2.dll
msacm.msadpcm1=msadp32.acm
VIDC.YUY2=msyuv.dll
VIDC.UYVY=msyuv.dll
VIDC.YVYU=msyuv.dll
vidc.DIVX=DivX.dll
vidc.DIV3=DivXc32.dll
vidc.DIV4=DivXc32f.dll
msacm.divxa32=DivXa32.acm
msacm.voxacm160=vct3216.acm
VIDC.I420=msh263.drv

[TTFontDimenCache]
0 4=2 4
0 5=3 5
0 6=4 6
0 7=4 7
0 8=5 8
0 9=5 9
0 10=6 10
0 11=7 11
0 12=7 12
0 13=8 13
0 14=8 14
0 15=9 15
0 16=10 16
0 18=11 18
0 20=12 20
0 22=13 22


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I do see a problem there, maybe two.

I'm uploading an edited file.

You will see I've added *drivers=mmsystem.dll* to the [boot] header

that's missing and is likely the cause of your rundll errors and possibly the other sound ones as well. Hold off on removing and installing anything until you see what the effect is of adding this line back. Just open system.ini as you did before, make the change and accept the changes when closing the file.

The other thing I see is that you've got [boot.description] data in two separate places.

I've also patched [boot.description] which was broken and created the entry towards the top of the file. You need to remove the one located near the center:

[boot.description]
aspect=100,96,96
display.drv=NVIDIA Vanta/Vanta LT

Normally I would tell you to just name this system.ini and substitute, but you are having so much problem with that, I think you are going to have to open it again from start, and edit it manually. Then close and save the changes.

Here's what you want to do before trying to use this one. Go to Start>Run and enter *msconfig*

When it runs, click the tab that says create backup. If you have trouble starting Windows, go to Safe Mode and run msconfig again and click "restore backup"


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

OK. I'm off to work. Will post back.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Okedoke, before making any changes be sure to make a backup with msconfig. You can restore it easily if necessary. If you are still uncertain of any directions, ask for clarification.

I don't know if it makes any difference but one of those "display" lines read:

display.drv=NVIDIA Vanta LT (Compaq)

and the other:

display.drv=NVIDIA Vanta/Vanta LT

Choose one.


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

I don't have a tab that says 'create backup'. Tabs: 'General', 'System.ini', 'Win.ini', 'Static.vxds', 'startup, environment', and 'international'.

Should I proceed anyway?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I missed or forgot you had WinME.

In a worse case scenario, as long as you can reboot in Safe Mode, you can go to Start>Run and enter:

scanreg /restore

that will restore the system.ini backup file along with the registry.

This can also be done using a WinME startup disk from the a:> prompt.

So proceed any way. You will probably not need to do that even if there are any problems. You should be able to correct them with further manual editing.


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

Well i've edited the system.ini file as per your instructions, and deleted the sound driver under the hardware tab, allowing windows to detect the new downloaded drivers and update the systems settings. Unfortunately, under 'file driver details' driver: vmm32.vxd is still not available. so i am still without sound.

Referring to the system.ini file:
I added the line:
drivers=mmsystem.dll; to the [boot] header.
I deleted the [boot.description] in the middle and added the new lines to the top, (which i took and pasted from your file).

How far, if any, off base am i? 
Again, Thanks a lot.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You did everything right with system.ini

I'm not sure that so called "not available" message is really the problem. vmm32.vxd is present and accounted for or you wouldn't be booting Windows. It contains many sub vxd's and I don't see one referenced in that line, which I would expect to see in parenthesis if one were needed. Notice you have the same thing for your Vanta Video drivers.

Driver c:\windows\system\vmm32.vxd (, 1,019.88 KB (1,044,352 bytes), Not Available)

Moreover, in your post 26 where you posted the driver details for sound it says Status: OK. 

Is that what it says in the Device Manager properties page, under Device Status for the sound drivers, or do you have an exclamation point or a red X over the entry?

It won't be the first time I've seen this, but is there any chance you have "mute" enabled? 

Can you open the Sound properties icon on the System Tray and check the settings there, or through the Control panel?

Also when you ran dxdiag, did you try running the sound tests? Were there any error messages?

By the way, did you reboot after making the system.ini changes? they don't take effect until you do.


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

Here are the results from the dxdiag run command:

DirectSound test results: Failure at step 3 (DirectSoundCreate): HRESULT = 0x80004005 (Generic failure)

DirectMusic test results: All tests were successful.

Music came out of the speakers, great. Sound, (under the sound tab) was a problem.


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

I should have also continued by saying that my sound is still not working. Windows media player won't play movies, or videos, or anything else for that matter.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Ok, I don't know what is going on there, but at least you did get some sound, so we know this has probably got to be a codec issue of some kind. First make sure that drivers=mmsystem.dll is now actually showing in system.ini under the [Boot] tab.

The next thing I'd suggest is a new install of Windows Media Player. I'd recommend version 7.1 not 9, which is difficult to uninstall and troubleshoot from what I've heard.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/download/default.asp

Would you test specifically to see whether the file formats covered here play:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q316992

Also, I don't think we've reinstalled Multimedia components from Add/Remove programs > Windows Setup > Multimedia. Click the details tab and clear the check for Audio Compression. Then click OK. Recheck it and click OK.

To do this you Must have your Windows CD or cab files in the location c:\windows\options\install or c:\windows\options\cabs

Do you have a CD or cab files in one of those two locations?


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

I have cab files in: c:\windows\options\cabs. I reinstalled the multimedia components and restarted the computer, but still nothing works. media player prompts a message saying it might be a hardware problem, and winamp just crashes. The 'sounds and multimedia' tab in the control panel is basically all greyed out. 

Also, with each boot, i get the initial message : run.dll error in kernal32.dll. It just never ceases to fail, that damn message.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Did you verify the change to system.ini?

Can you give me the full exact message you get with Windows Media player?

Also, if possible, some more detailed information about the computer make and model and/or the Motherboard ID string number that you see with Aida32

Try unchecking this component in msconfig > startups to see if it is causing the rundll message (start>run> *msconfig* and click on the Startup tab. Uncheck....

[Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

Yes, I verified the change in the system.ini text file.

'Cannot play back the audio stream: no hardware is available, or the hardware is not responding'

I didn't have much luck finding the make and model and/or the motherboard ID string number; however i am going to go back
and try again, and hopefully post back with it.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Well it's looking more and more like a definite hardware problem:

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=236396

I think we installed the right files, but these things come best from the Vendor (computer manufacturer or motherboard) site. And we don't know what that is.

It might be worthwhile to try a Windows reinstall, but doing that involves reinstalling all updates as well, including Internet Explorer.

Aida32 should show a Motherboard ID under the motherboard icon, it's an fcc requirement.

All things considered, your best bet may be to purchase a sound card.


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

Motherboard Properties Value
mother board ID <DMI>
What the heck does that mean?

I did find the product ID and product key; will that help?

Also, i went to the web link that you just provided and under suggested troubleshooting ideas, it said to lower the hardware accelerator settings, but the steps necessary to lead me to that point are greyed out. I think you are right and that it is a hardware issue. Unfortunatly, i don't have my install disks with me.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm just reminded, this is a Compaq computer, right? What is the model number?

This might be what we need:

http://h18007.www1.hp.com/support/files/compaqbusinesspcs/us/download/17606.html


----------



## bagaleman (Jun 10, 2003)

Is there any way to restore my computer back to it's original settings,and configuration, without the original disks?

I think there is some kind of hardware issue, yet that doesn't quite explain why i heard music during a test run under the dxdiag run command. 

It's funny, i had already found that link you just posted, before, and had tried that driver................still no luck.

I really appreciate all the help Rolling, but it might just be that i am f'd


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It is possible to reinstall Windows from cab files on the hard drive, when present. This does not really restore Windows to original settings, but restores Windows files and will recreate hardware profiles. I'd give this less than a 50-50 chance of fixing this problem since we've already removed and redetected the specific hardware. However if there really is something wrong with the vmm32.vxd -- that is one thing that will get rebuilt.

The problem with doing a reinstall is that all subsequent updates are lost, including Internet Explorer, so there is still a lot of work to do afterwards, regardless of whether the problem is fixed.

In WinME, the cab files will either be c:\windows\options\install or c:\windows\options\cabs. The file setup.exe should be in one of those.

You must have the ProductKey to complete ther reinstall. This is found most easily by running *regedit* and entering ProductKey (one word) in Edit > Find.

There are also some recommended preliminaries if you choose to proceed.

For what it's worth, I'd give that driver download another try. Download it. Boot up in Safe Mode. Remove all Sound Card/Driver instances from the Device Manager. Reboot to Safe Mode without letting Windows install anything. Then run the setup program for the driver install.

If you didn't do it this way, then it might not have been done cleanly enough.


----------

